# New Guy



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi folks,
Joined the group on Christmas day! Waiting for dinner to cook. 
We bale about 20,000 small squares a year, selling mostly to the horse market with some exported. Located in South Central Ontario. Former dairy farmers who looked for a cash crop with low input and decent return. It is possible that it is small squares! Currently running with MF tractors , Gehl Discbine, and Case IH 8545 inline baler. We grow mostly timothy/alfalfa mix. Have noticed that we all have the same problems trying to bale good hay wherever we are in North America. I hope to be of some use on this board!

Cheers

Jim Haggerty


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad to have you jim, Allways nice to have more company, LOL
THOMAS


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi Jim - Sounds like we have a few similarities re location, former occupation and join date. 
Came across this sight and have struggled to stay away from it since. A wealth of useful information from like minded folks. Congrats to the founders!!
Mike


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome jhag & mike hope you have as much fun as I have.

Take care


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice to meet you. Look forward to learning more about your operation.

Mark


----------

